# DAP vs GE silicone



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

For all of my previous builds, I've used brown GE Silicone II because, well I've always used it and it works fine. The other day, I was at a different Home Depot than my normal stomping grounds and they had DAP and GE. I remember hearing a few users here say they prefer DAP, and it was a few bucks cheaper, and since I buy a lot of silicone this would help save me a bunch of money down the line.

My first impressions were that DAP was extremely easy to expel and spread over my great stuff. It also seems to shrink less; GE tends to leave little cracks that you have to fill back in a few days later.

However, when I was cleaning up the edges on a Wed. and Thurs. (after applying it on a Sat.) the DAP was still tacky in places where it was applied a fourth inch thick or more. This has never happened to me when using GE.

What are your thoughts on DAP vs GE? Has anyone else used DAP and experienced a slower cure time?

DAP
pros: cheaper, easier to expel and spread, shrinks less
cons: smells even worse than GE, slow cure time, lighter color

GE
pros: reliable, deeper color, fast cure time
cons: harder to spread, shrinks, takes more time to complete project, $2 more


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Are you talking about DAP Silicone? or DAP Acrylic Latex with Silicone?


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

froggysan said:


> Are you talking about DAP Silicone? or DAP Acrylic Latex with Silicone?


DAP Dynaflex, which is window and door chaulk. I suppose I kind of realized the problem as I just typed the product name: flex. Perhaps this silicone is designed to stay flexible so it feels like its not completely cured. I had to rip out a few pieces of driftwood that were DAP'ed into my great stuff this weekend and GE'ed it back in.


----------

